# What is better type of transfer is better for MMA shorts?



## 204KK (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi I have a customer that wants me to put a sponsors logo on his MMA fight shorts. Unfortunately it is a full color logo and I only own a vinyl cutter and heat press and would need to send out the design to be printed onto transfer paper. What would be the best type of transfer for this (stretchability, durability) i will also be making t-shirts for him and would need prints made up for them also. If anyone can kindly pull me into the right direction. Thank You.


----------

